# Is XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7100GS 256 MB Worth the upgrade?



## sushantvirdi (Jun 4, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade my graphic card since i want to play games like NFS Carbon and Brian Lara Cricket 07. I think XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7100GS 256 MB looks a good buy considering the cost. Should i invest in it? I have 2Ghz P4 proccesser and 512 MB ram on my computer. If this is not a good buy is there any other card which is available for less than 4000 and offers good configuration. Also i wanted to know that i have only have a AGP slot. Will this card work on my computer.

Thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 4, 2007)

My Personal Thought, it certainly *not* worth to buy 7100  spend another 1k u get a ATI x1600 Pro within or just a couple of hundred more than 5k


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but i think nVidia cards are better?? Also can a pci-e card run on a agp slot?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2007)

First I also thought the same.now...
I bought one XFX 7300 GT dual dvi for 4150,if u can afford this go for this one.
buy nvidia one and especially that ending with "GT" rather than "GS" etc. 

ATi doesnt support other os other than windows properly.
*www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=34774
*www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=27


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 4, 2007)

> Thanks for the reply, but i think nVidia cards are better?? Also can a pci-e card run on a agp slot?



No, unless that AGP slot is a Hybride one which support both type of interface x16 or x8 AGP 

and about Nvidia and ATI, they are like AMD or Intel, Windows or MAC, no end for debate which one is best


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 4, 2007)

So please recommend me a good AGP card....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 4, 2007)

6600 may be  and also AGP cards are hard to find and now days they are very costly compairing to old AGP days 

anyway, with ur budget i may think of 6600 would be fine for u ??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 4, 2007)

while i was at rashi to buy my card they specifically asked for AGP or pcie x16-I selected PCIE-ofcorz there is performance difference and as u all know PCIE is the future for atleast two more years.so try getting 7300 GT(may be AGP?) or higher.dont buy from small dealers(cheating_sometimes_high price_personal experience).


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 5, 2007)

I think in order to buy a PCI-E card i also have to upgrade my motherboard. How about NVIDIA GeForce 7800GS. I think it is the best agp card out there...

And also what about this card? NVEDIA GeForce™ 256 MB AGP Card - FX 7100 GS


----------



## Shloeb (Jun 5, 2007)

Agp is out. It not worth buying an agp card right now. Get a motherboard upgrade and fit in some cool pcie graphics card.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

7100 GS is strictly meant for a computer with onboard graphics which you want to upgrade just to run Windows Vista. You can't go wrong at just $50 = Rs 2500  approx.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 6, 2007)

So, are there any motherboard & graphic card combos available?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 6, 2007)

^Haven't come across anyone till date.Though you only have motherboards with onboard video memory.A stand alone video card would need a separate purchase.

And even if you have an AGP slot settle for no less than a 7600GT & if on a strict budget then stick to atleast a 6600GT or eqvivalent model.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Jun 6, 2007)

Go for the 7300 gt or 6600 gt .Both are good cards in their own right .However if u are on a low budget go for nothing less than a 7300.It will run just  fine but don't mix vista and gaming,at present one should not splurge money on buying hardware specifically for the resource hungry vista otherwise you would be soon out of cash.It is the same scenario as when windows xp was launched games typically had higher requirements for xp than 98 and so is the case for vista.Also not all games are comparitable with vista and you are better off running games on xp.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 15, 2007)

hey i have yet not purchased a card.I am not able to decide a good agp card...Is a 8x card compaitable with 4X agp card?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

yup... it ll work but its performance ll be bottlenecked by the port... it ll perform as a 4x card...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> My Personal Thought, it certainly *not* worth to buy 7100  spend another 1k u get a ATI x1600 Pro within or just a couple of hundred more than 5k



get the ati x1600 pro..i consider it the best deal for ur budget..& yes 8x card is compatible with 4x but it will not perform at its full capacity...go for x1600 pro from palit or any other company..palit ones r real cheap ..if x1600 pro is out of ur budget then u could go with x1300xt....but i would strongly suggest x1600 pro


----------



## shady_inc (Jun 15, 2007)

if u are a hardcore gamer,u will need to increase ur budget till around 7000.

7600 gt agp is too costly at 9000 rs.{atleast that's what the dealer told me.}

7600 gs would be a nice card to buy.

if u have a shoestring budget,u cant go wrong with 6600 gt.my friend got it and he can play hl2 with almost everything maxed out


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 15, 2007)

After u get deemed sugestion get this eye closed 8500 GT from, XFX 5.1k DX 10 support and surely beat the mentioned cards  And as far as ATi v/s nVIDIA . See ATI excels in graphics and eye candy while  nVIDIA card do give that but priority are FPS  better speed  While ATi give sppped and stunning Visual effect  Donno why ATI card never won Digit Best Buy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> After u get deemed sugestion get this eye closed 8500 GT from, XFX 5.1k DX 10 support and surely beat the mentioned cards  And as far as ATi v/s nVIDIA . See ATI excels in graphics and eye candy while  nVIDIA card do give that but priority are FPS  better speed  While ATi give sppped and stunning Visual effect  Donno why ATI card never won Digit Best Buy


It ain't AGP ..

As shady_inc said, 7600 series would be the best bet in AGP, the GS is good too and a GT is around 8-9 yeah. But its the best you can get for AGP, unless you wish to wait for ATi's bridge stuff AGP cards which's a long time away.


----------



## sushantvirdi (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for ur suggestions...I appreciate them. I think i will go for the 7600 series.


----------

